# Elite Group's G31T-M7 motherboard- Audio drivers problem



## shiwa436 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

i am using Elite Group's G31T-M7 motherboard (recently replaced, when my old asus p5p mobo was short circuited). Yesterday, while installing a fresh copy of winXP, i tried to install all the drivers i.e., VGA and Sound drivers, a message with 'HD audio device not founded' displayed. No audio was coming out of the speakers.

Please help with this problem.

on the cover page of user's guide, it contains 

G31T-M7
supports Intel Wolfdale/ Core 2 Duo Processors.

some of the details which may help....

1. mobo supports LGA775 sockets.
2.mobo incorporates the G31 North bridge and ICH7 South bridge chipsets.
3. this mobo may support either of the following Audio chipsets:

    a) 5.1 Channel High Definition Audio codec
        ADCs support 44.1K/48K/96KHz sample rate
        Meet microsoft WLP 3.08 Vista premium and mobile PCs audio requirements
        Direct sound 3D compatible

    b) 5.1 Channel High Definition Audio codec
        Exceeds microsoft windows logo program requirements
        ADCs support 44.1K/48K/96K/192KHz sample rate
        Power support: Digital 3.3V; analog: 5.0V


Please help me in getting my audio drivers installed.
Thanking you in advance


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you gaurav.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 3, 2011)

shiwa436 said:


> Thank you gaurav.



welcome.


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Intel® Driver Update Utility


mr. gaurav, I'm not using internet on my own system. So, the above link will not help me the most, i think. Can u suggest me another method...


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

*download.ecs.com.cn/dlfileecs/driver/mb/sound/33i_sound_VIA.zip


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 7, 2011)

desiibond said:


> *download.ecs.com.cn/dlfileecs/driver/mb/sound/33i_sound_VIA.zip



downloading now... 

Thank you desibond. Actually i searched the elite groups site these things. but not found in the archives and the list of drivers. How come you got this link. ? Thank you any how. Thank you very much.


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 14, 2011)

Can I ask you another doubt....?

While trying to install a fresh copy of an OS, the system is not giving me an option to boot from CD or DVD at the restart of the system after putting the OS CD.. I have to manage it through the BIOS settings, by changing the first boot option. I tried using the f8, del and f10 keys... Help me which option to use for this.....!


----------

